# Cable Lock



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

How do you use a standard pistol cable lock? What I am referring to specifically is whether or not you release the slide slowly on the cable or leave it locked open. Does it harm your recoil spring at all either way?

In both positions the recoil spring will be loaded either fully or partially and my feeling is that this will fatigue the spring..Any opinions.

Note: the cable lock I got with the guns I purchased is steel with a nylon thick coating.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

jimmy said:


> How do you use a standard pistol cable lock? What I am referring to specifically is whether or not you release the slide slowly on the cable or leave it locked open. Does it harm your recoil spring at all either way?
> 
> In both positions the recoil spring will be loaded either fully or partially and my feeling is that this will fatigue the spring..Any opinions.
> 
> Note: the cable lock I got with the guns I purchased is steel with a nylon thick coating.


Well....

I would be very surprised if 10% of this forum's user utilize any kind of attached locking device on their handguns. The point I'm trying to make is don't let a cable lock ,or any kind of lock, deter you from proper handgun storage and safety.

The first thing I wanted to say was scrap a cable lock and get a gunvault or some kind of mini-safe, but they can easily run you $100+. If that's not an option, a cable lock is going to have to do (although you nearly eliminate any kind of response in a home defense scenario...this is something to think about).

Depending on how often you are willing to take out the firearm for a quick "inspection," i.e. often enough (once a month or so), keeping the slide open or closed really shouldn't matter. If I were to use a cable lock I'd also avoid all unnecessary wear on the spring and would slowly close the slide on the shielded cable for prolonged storage. Like yours, most are covered by nylon/rubber/plastic so there is little worry to harm the finish around the chamber.

Let the slide move forward slowly as to not bite through the cable coating. To do otherwise, cable or not, is just bad practice. Letting a slide slam on an empty chamber does take its toll on a firearm.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Nov 25, 2008)

in Canada they must have a lock that stops the operation of the gun when not in use or in a safe. i use a trigger lock that i got from Canadian Tire for under 15 bucks CDN, im sure walmart would have such a thing, they come either with a key or a combo lock. I think with the combo lock and practice you should be able to get the lock of resaonably quickly.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Buy a safe or lockbox and find another use for those locking cables. 

If you're worried about kids getting to your guns, you're better off having them locked up out of sight. And if you're worried about intruders/theft, anyone with bad intent will have that cheap chinese lock open in half a second.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks guys for the reply...I agree on the philosphy of the cable lock and how it hinders the usage for a home defense..I bought the guns for shooting practice and for fun...And as I hate to admit that on the forum, I had hard time to convince my wife of my new hobby. Her first condition was to lock the guns, she wants me to put another lock on the case if possible. Also she doesn't want any ammo in the house and wanted me to promise her that I will buy the ammo either on my way to the practice or at the range gun store and to shoot it all before I come home... (I know if there is no ammo the gun is just a an expensive piece of metal, I tried this scenario with her but she is in a phase that she doesn't want to listen and she worries about the safety of our kids)...I've learned when not to argue if she is not ready to listen..However, by time I will try to get her come to the range with me (specially that I have the 0.22 conversion kit) and experience first hand shooting and teach her more about the gun safety and how it operates, but until then, I just can't tolerate the image of my gun with the slide open with that cable in, I just feel the recoil spring is stressed for no reason..May be a trigger lock is a better solution since it doesn't require any slide opening or putting any force on any of the gun's springs. I'll consider that option, this way I can store the guns(unloaded as per the wife's rules) but at least I will have the piece of mind that the slides are in the normal position and the recoil springs are resting for teir next round of shooting.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

jimmy said:


> And as I hate to admit that on the forum, I had hard time to convince my wife of my new hobby.


I'm with you, so don't feel bad about admitting it. I had many guns when my wife and I first stated dating, then sold them off, then got back into it a few years ago. At first she was against it, but I got the gun anyway. After a while she was OK with having the gun in the house. Then I got my CCW, and again, she was all, "We're just going to ice cream, do you need to bring that?" Again, after a while, she got used to it. Now it's a complete non-issue because she know that where I go, the gun goes. Just show that you are responsible and safe with it and eventually she'll come around. I'm not saying she will join you at the range, mine still won't, but the fact that guns are in the house won't bother her as much.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

jimmy said:


> I just can't tolerate the image of my gun with the slide open with that cable in, I just feel the recoil spring is stressed for no reason.


I dunno about recoil springs, but I know they always say for mag springs that it's cycling the spring that wears it out, not sitting in one position or another. I think as far as the spring goes you're probably OK.

KG


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Jimmy- did your firearm come with an instruction manual? It should say one way or another, and, come with a slide-block. Most makers supply both free of charge. 

I'd keep it locked back, so all you have to do is extract the cable and insert a mag. Plus, closing the slide on the cable may cause it to 'cock' off at an angle etc. etc. 

+1 on a safe. 

Locks are for bikes.


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

Be a good example and do not push the wife. As far as locks go, use what ever will satisfy her.
Point her to http://www.corneredcat.com/ and have her read up on the safety articles. Especially the ones on kids and guns, and teaching your kids. You might get lucky and she might poke around the sight elsewhere too, but Kathy (site author) has some very good things to say about kids and guns and she is a safety nut


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

H0LLYW00D said:


> in Canada they must have a lock that stops the operation of the gun when not in use or in a safe. i use a trigger lock that i got from Canadian Tire for under 15 bucks CDN, im sure walmart would have such a thing, they come either with a key or a combo lock. I think with the combo lock and practice you should be able to get the lock of resaonably quickly.


WOW! maybe there is a market for all those cable locks I've got laying around.

E-bay here I come.:mrgreen:


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the tips and info..You guys rock..


----------

